# Daisy - 12 years on the 24th



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

The better half of me :heartbeat


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awwww.....Daisy's beautiful, love the pictures, especially the last one, it's priceless.

Early Happy 12th Birthday to your beautiful girl.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Daisy

Love your photos especially the snow nose !!!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Daisy is very beautiful. She looks so elegant and wise


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Ohhh, I love that last picture! Congratulations, beautiful girl!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

What a sweetheart...another one of my favorite Goldens on the forum. The wise old girl knew days spent fishing weren't deducted from your total number of given days here on planet Earth.

She looks great Jo Ellen!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAISY​

Pete


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

As always. praying for one more fishing season. I like to think the reason she is living so long is because she has a passion. In the wintertime, I always tell her .... 2 more weeks


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> As always. praying for one more fishing season. I like to think the reason she is living so long is because she has a passion. In the wintertime, I always tell her .... 2 more weeks



Fishing is a passion...it's kept me going all these years.

Pete


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww Happy Birthday, Daisy! You're so beautiful!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday beautiful girl. Always love to see Daisy pictures


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday to your beautiful Daisy.


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow... I hope Poppy gets to live happy and healthy as long as Daisy! 

12 years and counting! You go girl! :wave:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a gorgeous girl! Happy Birthday, Daisy!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Go Daisy! She is as gorgeous as always I love seeing pictures of her.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Daisy is so beautiful I just want to reach in and hug her! I think in that last pic she's testing to see how much longer the snow is going to hang around *Dreamin' of fishin'*


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Belated Happy Birthday Daisy - love that 3rd pic especially


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Daisy love your photo's


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful sugar faced girl.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> The better half of me :heartbeat


Daisy, Best Fishes for a wonderful 12th Birthday. Love from Maggie who understands your passion..


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday pretty girl! She so reminds me of Bonnie, who also just turned 12, she thinks Daisy looks marvelous darling!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

What beautiful pictures of Daisy in the snow. She sure is enjoying life! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Daisy, you are beautiful....I love that last picture also, she looks so happy


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh, Daisy - you make my heart fill with love. Such sweet gentleness, I just want to smooch that face!

Daisy was (and still is) Max's very first crush.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy and Max...

:listen:


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Daisy Is gonna get you trained yet Jo Ellen. 

It seems like it was just last week you were worried sick about little bumps on Daisy's lip. ;-)


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Beautiful picture!

Love the last one! You can see that even though Daisy is 12 she is still a pup at heart! Love it


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy belated Birthday Daisy what a beautiful girl love the photos your mum doesn't post enough about you and your fishing adventures anymore:no:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Beautiful Daisy! Happy 12th a little early! My Toby and you share a birthday, but he'll be 9!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy Belated 12th Birthday young lady!!! :wavey:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> Daisy Is gonna get you trained yet Jo Ellen.
> 
> It seems like it was just last week you were worried sick about little bumps on Daisy's lip. ;-)


Haha! Oh the little things, eh? Does seem like yesterday, but it's been 12 years. How does that happen


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

honeysmum said:


> Happy belated Birthday Daisy what a beautiful girl love the photos your mum doesn't post enough about you and your fishing adventures anymore:no:


Daisy still fishes and I never miss an opportunity to plead for someone else's catch so Daisy can have it  She doesn't see as well anymore and has a harder time catching them herself so I'm busy helping her instead of taking pictures.

It's winter now so no fishing, but maybe next summer. I think she'll make it at least one more fishing season


----------



## mellerisa (Jul 22, 2012)

she is SO lovely! I LOVE the last picture with the snow! too cute! happy early birthday Daisy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JoEllen*

JoEllen

Daisy is so lovely and I always get a kick out of her "fishing!"


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday coming up Daisy!! She looks great!! My fav is the last pic with the snow...but she looks so happy in all of them with that beautiful sugar face.


----------

